# Blogging about our way of traveling?



## uniparemassilmas (Dec 4, 2015)

So, I have been thinking about that for a year now. I really like to write, and I have been bloging just about my random thoughts in past. And now I have been thinking to start blogging in english also, to improve my language. (cause I can make myself to be understood, but I don't think my English is as good as I would want it to be. I still need to choose really hard my phrasings, and am not able to express myself how I want). And time to time, when I have mentioned about my travelings in one facebook group people have told me, that I should write about it, cause it would be interesting to read. I never want to become one of these "great bloggers" who have actually nothing new to tell, but who keeps on blogging just to earn money with it. But I just want to write, for myself mostly, and if people find my stories to be interesting, then well, why not? Right? But here comes a big "but"... I blackride trains. I hope that one day I would manage to train hop too. I squat, I dumpster dive, I explore places where I should not enter.... and so on. I would like to write about it, cause it is interesting, but I kind of have a moral dilemma: would it ruin anything for us? For other people who do it? Change that supermarket owners would read about my dumpster diving stories, or that ticket controllers about blackriding is quite small, but somehow I am still afraid it will end up bad. 

So give me your thoughts about it, would love to discuss it with someone.


----------



## Tude (Dec 4, 2015)

Interesting - we just had a guy inquire about the same a couple days ago - and with some people's input as well. https://squattheplanet.com/threads/...ould-i-start-a-nature-blog.26008/#post-190148 I've read some of the blogs that people have here - totally interesting so yeah - please blog away!


----------



## uniparemassilmas (Dec 4, 2015)

Mm, yea I read this thread before posting, but I think it's little bit different if you blog about your traveling in general, or if you blog about how you travel in illegal way. I remember once when I made a status about squatting, and some people were pissed off, because "you are not suppose to talk about these things in public.". Although I did not mention anything how to do it. Just mentioned about squatting action.


----------



## Tude (Dec 4, 2015)

ahhh - I guess I was looking a more of the mechanics involved in establishing I guess.


----------



## kecleon (Dec 4, 2015)

It's gonna do no one any harm do what you want man


----------



## Chillawhile (Dec 5, 2015)

uniparemassilmas said:


> Mm, yea I read this thread before posting, but I think it's little bit different if you blog about your traveling in general, or if you blog about how you travel in illegal way. I remember once when I made a status about squatting, and some people were pissed off, because "you are not suppose to talk about these things in public.". Although I did not mention anything how to do it. Just mentioned about squatting action.



Blog away my friend!
I wouldnt worry about store employees, ticket collectors, bulls etc... Reading your blogs and changing their habbits. These people know such activities happen already (black riding, shoplifting, dumpster diving, etc.) I doubt one more persons stories would do much to change a companies policies. I would however avoid using any specific information about your illicit activities, such as exact locations, times and so on. 

One more thing, I think the "...not supposed to talk about these things in public" topic is an interesting one. Many people I know, on BOTH sides of the travelling/vegabond lifestyle, have a similar attitude. Id like to hear others opinion and why.


----------



## landpirate (Jan 30, 2016)

moved to projects and websites


----------

